# 'Ring of Fire' Solar Eclipse



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

So I was out in the middle of nowhere to observe the annular solar eclipse on the 20th, and I got some good shots of it. it was an absolutly incredible thing to witness live...

here's how the ring of fire looked at it's fullest stage where I was:
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got a whole bunch of pictures of the different phases of the eclipse, I pieced them together in sequence here:
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are a couple of it that showed some diffraction pattern (since I had to stop WAY down), and some lens flare, but they turned out pretty interesting too...
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if anyone has the opportunity to see one in the future, it's worth it, I had to drive 5.5 hours to get to the centerline, but I'd do it again anytime.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


>



YES! I win! I win! lol  that seal cracks me up whenever I see it posted.


----------



## Tarayn (May 22, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> So I was out in the middle of nowhere to observe the annular solar eclipse on the 20th, and I got some good shots of it. it was an absolutly incredible thing to witness live...
> 
> here's how the ring of fire looked at it's fullest stage where I was:
> 1.
> ...


I was trying to like this twice, but it wouldn't let me...


----------



## Desi (May 22, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## sm4him (May 22, 2012)

Cool! Wish I'd seen it; I wasn't even within a day's drive of anywhere that would see it.

That last one reminds me of my old Spirograph toy; man, I love drawing designs with that thing!


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2012)

Pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> I was trying to like this twice, but it wouldn't let me...



Thanks Tarayn, and everyone.

Forgot to mention, these were all taken on my D800, 70-200 f2.8 @ 200mm + 1.7x TC, CPL, @ f40, ISO100 (mostly, some at lo1.0), and most were between 1/4000s and 1/8000s


----------



## OrionsByte (May 22, 2012)

I love the ring of fire shot!  I could have driven a couple hours and been right in the center of the path of the eclipse, but chose to stay close to home for the kids' sake.  Even from where we were though, the almost-annular partial eclipse was really neat to see!


----------



## ReganP (May 22, 2012)

Wowzers, those are so cool they don't even look real! Double thumbs up!


----------



## BFiggy (May 22, 2012)

I'm lovin the shots... especially the sequence!


----------



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

OrionsByte said:


> I love the ring of fire shot!  I could have driven a couple hours and been right in the center of the path of the eclipse, but chose to stay close to home for the kids' sake.  Even from where we were though, the almost-annular partial eclipse was really neat to see!



Thanks! yeah it was really cool, I bet your kids had fun. it was just my wife and I there in the Nevada desert.



ReganP said:


> Wowzers, those are so cool they don't even look real! Double thumbs up!



Thanks! IIRC the next annular eclipse in the US is in 2023, again mainly in the west/southwest, but should be partially viewable over the whole mainland



BFiggy said:


> I'm lovin the shots... especially the sequence!



Thanks!


----------



## cfusionpm (May 22, 2012)

Very jealous!  We only got 85% coverage and no ring here in Socal.  Some wonderful images!  If it weren't for work obligations, I would have driven to a center spot myself!


----------



## CheezyCheeto (May 22, 2012)

That's pretty amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## jfrabat (May 22, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> 1.



MY PRESCIOUSSSSS!!!!  (Sorry, I could not resist!)

Great shots, by the way.  Where were you at when you took them?


----------



## Aloicious (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone...

jfrabat, hah, my cousin said the same thing...heh. I was out in the central eastern Nevada desert...if you're looking at a map it was near the south end of the Wayne Kirsch wildlife management area.


----------

